# Major problem with Biorb!



## xhuskyloverx

I have a Biorb set up for tropical fish and it has been going really well. Until this morning when I noticed one of the fish was down the tube in the middle, I switched the pump off and lifted the tube out and water has gone through the tube and into the pump! Any ideas?!?!


----------



## billyboysmammy

ask pleccy (or chillywotsits or whatever his name is again on here!) He's the local fishy guru!


----------



## hawksport

Unplug the pump. On the bottom of the pump there should be screws holding the base on, remove those and the base. Inside there is a valve block with a rubber diaphram on, pull the diaphram off. There will be a screw that holds the valve block onto the case going through the center, remove that and pull the block off the case. Dry everything out, reassemble, fit an anti syphon vave and you should be ok.


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Ok i've removed that (hopefully the right bits  ) Theres water trapped in the tube that leads to the pump any ideas on how to get that out?


----------



## hawksport

Hold the airline as vertical as possible and blow down it


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Thanks for all your help, but I may end up buying a new pump. It's just not blowing any air out!


----------



## hobbs2004

If you are looking for a new pump, I can recommend this one: Charterhouse Aquatics: Eheim 3701 Air Pump. We use it with our Biorb Life and it is so quiet - heaven compared to the pumps the biorbs come with.


----------



## hawksport

put a check valve in this time or better still put the pump above the tank


----------



## xhuskyloverx

Yep all done. Pump is well above the tank now. Thanks for all your help


----------

